# Best Middleweight in show @ Indy.....



## Terry66 (Jan 28, 2012)

Crazy story...I walked in the swap meet looking for parts. Absolutely NOT buying a bike. Not even half way through, I found a NICE '63 Schwinn American all decked out for a nice price. So I bought it....now I have to push this bike around all day right? So I am looking at the competition bikes and the guys suggests I enter my bike in the middleweight class.....Cool...now I have a place to park it during the show......and guess what? It wins again a few really nice rides. How cool is that? I own a bike for 10 minutes, enter it in competition and it wins a plaque? Go figure....seriously though, it is a nice clean bike!


----------



## robertc (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice bike and congrats on the award. Very awesome.


----------



## middleman (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cool story*

Congrats on the buy and the award...the look of an excellent Black Schwinn with whitewalls is hard to beat!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice find. 
What was the good price and did the plaque come with a check payment? Nice plaque and beautiful bike!!
I've never been to a bike show so I have no idea what perks there are with a best in show award.

How cool would that be right?
Buy a bike for a good price and then win the purchase price back in a competition the same day.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 30, 2012)

I paid $250 for the bike....not a "great" price, but a fair price. I figured in the condition and with the accessories, I couldn't come close to putting the bike together for that price. I have literally never seen a bike this clean. Under the fenders, around the hubs, the bottom bracket, crank bearings, etc all look brand new. It has one scratch on the fender, a couple of paint blems and the word American is touched up on the chain guard.

As far as the award...Basically winning best Middleweight and a dollar will get you something off the dollar menu at McDonalds. It's more just bragging rights I suppose...that and the plaque to hang over my workbench in the garage.

Cool thing is that the guys here from "the Cabe" were the judges in the competition.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds like a great day Terry. Cool experience I'm sure.
Wish we had local events like that here on the Va. coast.

Great looking bike for sure. I've seen these on feebay in excess of $500.
Always thought that was pricey.
$250 for a pristine Schwinn is a great investment.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree, great price.  That's about as NOS as you get.  2.4 miles?  Just amazing.  You've probably got $150 worth (possibly more) of accessories on the handlebars.  From here it looks like a '10', and you almost never see true '10s', and that makes it so much more rare than the same bike as, say, an 8.5 or 9.  Well done, that's a keeper.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jan 30, 2012)

250.00 Great buy for that bike and great story, congrats all the way around.   Jeff


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys....I saw this posted in the Hoosier meet thread in the Events forum. Pic of the American and its new happy owner (me!). Check out the thread for some pics of the show and bikes.


----------



## Boris (Jan 30, 2012)

*For $250.*

I'd push that bike around all day!


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2012)

Love the story.LOL  I remember seeing the bike.Beautiful.


----------

